# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2011



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2011 às 00:06)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2011 às 00:25)

Boa Noite! 

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de SE.
*20.1ºC* e *90%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Set 2011 às 00:36)

Boa noite, 
por aqui chegou a chover bem forte há cerca de uma hora, e também surgiram algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes. 
Neste momento, só de olhar lá para fora perco todas as expectativas, pois está tudo muito calmo, muitas abertas e vento nulo.  
Também começo a perder as esperanças só de olhar para o satélite, já passou praticamente tudo que vinha do atlântico, e não há qualquer actividade, nem naquelas células a SW de sagres. Mas pode ser que comecem a explodir mais para esta madrugada, e claro, sem esquecer a possibilidade de umas possíveis células convectivas durante a tarde de amanhã para estas bandas.


----------



## aikkoset (1 Set 2011 às 00:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2011*

Boa noite!
    Por Melres, uns 18.2ºC actuais, com céu pouco nublado neste momento


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 00:50)

Está tudo muito calmo aqui no Porto. O vento é quase inesistente e está ceu pouco nublado. Esta madrugada não deve de haver mais nada aqui pelo litoral norte. Veremos hoje á tarde como será!!


----------



## dj_teko (1 Set 2011 às 01:46)

boas noites, ja se ouve os primeiros ventos la fora com as folhas a voarem e arvores a mexerem-se  outono/ inverno GOSTO


----------



## Stinger (1 Set 2011 às 01:48)

dj_teko disse:


> boas noites, ja se ouve os primeiros ventos la fora com as folhas a voarem e arvores a mexerem-se  outono/ inverno GOSTO



Mesmo , a gente fica com saudade


----------



## manchester (1 Set 2011 às 03:35)

Boas noites!!

A minha estação meteorológica apenas com sensor de temperatura e humidade deu alerta para tempestade!! 
A mais alguem aconteceu o mesmo?


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2011 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Para já não chove, céu encoberto, vento fraco e 19,3º.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2011 às 11:49)

Bons Dias,


Manhã com Céu Muito Nublado com algumas abertas, ainda não chove e não troveja mas espero que a tarde ocorra alguns destes fenómenos porque o céu está muito escuro a Este.


*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: *20ºC*

Vento: *S* *a 19 km/h*

Humidade: *83%*


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2011 às 12:25)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17.8ºC.
Ainda não acumulei nada. Deste evento, somente acumulei *1.1 mm* 

Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado de SO.
*20.7ºC* e *92%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 12:36)

Bom que desilusão. Já estamos a mais de meio dia e nada de trovoadas aqui no litoral. No IM, o mapa esta todo com trovoadas, mas afinal não vai é acontecer nada. Pelas imagens de satélite que vejo, está tudo muito calmo no litoral.

Cá para mim vai ser um dia com céu muito nublado e com algumas abertas, tal como está agora.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Set 2011 às 12:39)

Por cá durante a noite acumulou 2.7mm...


----------



## PauloSR (1 Set 2011 às 12:43)

Boa tarde,

Para já, dia de céu nublado. Reina a calmaria. E assim foi durante a noite, com um ou outro período de chuva fraca.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2011 às 12:49)

Sigo com Céu Limpo, está um óptimo dia de praia, 20ºC e vento S a 14 km/h.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 13:40)

Ora já estive a ver no tópico do "litoral centro" e estão-se a a formar células a sudoeste.

Queria perguntar qual a direcção delas, parece-me, pelas imagens de satélite, que elas vão rumar para o interior norte e centro.

Será que há muita probabilidade de trovejar hoje aqui no litoral norte?
É que não vejo mesmo que haja animação para aqui.


----------



## xes (1 Set 2011 às 13:49)

Aqui no norte bem que passou tudo ao lado, nada de trovoada, e um tempo com ceu limpo apenas algumas nuvens mais escuras.


----------



## Johnny Storm (1 Set 2011 às 14:06)

Pessoal alguem ouviu alguma coisa sobre tornados na zona norte de Lisboa? Disseram-me que havia alguem do IM a reportar essa hipotese e a imagem de radar tambem me parece sugerir isso: basta olhar para a imagem de reflectividade do radar do Algarve e é bem clara a presença de uma célula bastante activa!


----------



## Stinger (1 Set 2011 às 14:55)

Só sei que esta muito sol


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 14:58)

Stinger disse:


> Só sei que esta muito sol



Ohh se está. Vê se muitos cúmulos ja a rumar ao interior e para Oeste avista-se céu...céu e mais céu. Vais estar um dia belíssimo. Pois as trovoadas vão ser mais para o sul e centro.


----------



## Stinger (1 Set 2011 às 15:10)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ohh se está. Vê se muitos cúmulos ja a rumar ao interior e para Oeste avista-se céu...céu e mais céu. Vais estar um dia belíssimo. Pois as trovoadas vão ser mais para o sul e centro.



E ainda dizem ah e tal as chuvas vao sempre para o local do costume , para o douro litoral , ve se cada vez mais isso


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 15:16)

Stinger disse:


> E ainda dizem ah e tal as chuvas vao sempre para o local do costume , para o douro litoral , ve se cada vez mais isso



É o costume. Não sei o que tem esta zona do Porto, mas só vem trovoada quando o IM não prevê, pois quando prevê é que se tá a ver hoje. Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Stinger (1 Set 2011 às 15:17)

rfilipeg disse:


> É o costume. Não sei o que tem esta zona do Porto, mas só vem trovoada quando o IM não prevê, pois quando prevê é que se tá a ver hoje. Céu praticamente limpo.



Hoje acordei e vi na tv tempo severo e tal , olho pa janela e um belo sol 

Pelo que vejo sempre as trovoadas e fenomenos acontecem sempre em lisboa .


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 15:22)

Stinger disse:


> Hoje acordei e vi na tv tempo severo e tal , olho pa janela e um belo sol
> 
> Pelo que vejo sempre as trovoadas e fenomenos acontecem sempre em lisboa .



Exacto, sempre para o sul. Parece que há qualquer "coisa aqui nos céus" do distrito do Porto que não deixam vir as trovoadas.

Já apanhei uma desilusão hoje. Tava tão animado, porque hoje ia ver festival de trovoada, no final vai ser sol. Pronto dá para ir dar uma volta. Tem que se ver o lado positivo.


----------



## xes (1 Set 2011 às 15:28)

Eu também acho, sempre que anunciam grandes temporais aqui no porto não aparece nada lol eu acho que passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 15:31)

xes disse:


> Eu também acho, sempre que anunciam grandes temporais aqui no porto não aparece nada lol eu acho que passa tudo ao lado.



É verdade.


----------



## Stinger (1 Set 2011 às 15:33)

rfilipeg disse:


> Exacto, sempre para o sul. Parece que há qualquer "coisa aqui nos céus" do distrito do Porto que não deixam vir as trovoadas.
> 
> Já apanhei uma desilusão hoje. Tava tão animado, porque hoje ia ver festival de trovoada, no final vai ser sol. Pronto dá para ir dar uma volta. Tem que se ver o lado positivo.



Pois , eu vou dar um passeio para o trabalho 

Agora em falar que a chuva vem sempre para o norte é mentira


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 15:35)

Stinger disse:


> Pois , eu vou dar um passeio para o trabalho
> 
> Agora em falar que a chuva vem sempre para o norte é mentira



Ahaha é a vida.

Concordo.


----------



## Stinger (1 Set 2011 às 15:40)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ahaha é a vida.
> 
> Concordo.



Até em neve lisboa tem


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 15:42)

Stinger disse:


> Até em neve lisboa tem



Ahaha à pois é.


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2011 às 15:46)

Atenção:

Existe no fundo da página inicial uma janela para conversas informais.

Evitem por favor e sobretudo nestes dias de eventos meteorológicos mais severos fazerem dos tópicos "chats".


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 15:54)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção:
> 
> Existe no fundo da página inicial uma janela para conversas informais.
> 
> Evitem por favor e sobretudo nestes dias de eventos meteorológicos mais severos fazerem dos tópicos "chats".



Ok ok. Desculpe, foram alguns apartes. Prometo nao voltar a fazer aqui.


----------



## Stinger (1 Set 2011 às 16:54)

Na zona de santarem parece estar a evoluir a celula , será que chega cá em cima ??


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 16:59)

Stinger disse:


> Na zona de santarem parece estar a evoluir a celula , será que chega cá em cima ??



Também estava a reparar nisso. Parece haver muitas células em direcção aqui. Será? 
Vamos acompanhar. Era bom nem que fosse só uma.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2011 às 17:31)

Boa Tarde,

parece que estão a vir umas nuvens do sul para Espinho, vamos ver se dão chuva e trovoada, espero que sim.
Daqui a uma hora veremos.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 17:33)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> parece que estão a vir umas nuvens do sul para Espinho, vamos ver se dão chuva e trovoada, espero que sim.
> Daqui a uma hora veremos.



Confirmo. Penso ser uma célula em formação, correcto?


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 17:37)

Neste momento em Gondomar, avisto escuro para a zona de Espinho e também a Este. Finalmente cumulunimbos à vista mas ainda muito distantes, será que vamos ter festa??


----------



## PauloSR (1 Set 2011 às 17:42)

Boa tarde, 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso reina a total pasmaceira. Nada de chuva, nada de vento, nada de trovoada... De momento ceu encoberto, como foi a tónica deste dia


EDIT 18:06 - Escuridão total abate-se por estas terras... Tudo assim repentinamente... Aguardemos


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2011 às 18:18)

Neste momento o Céu está muito escuro e já vejo nuvens de trovoada, mas só que ainda não começou o festival. O  vento sopra moderado com algumas fortes, deve estar a advinhar alguma coisa, veremos.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 18:28)

Neste momento está assim a Este de Gondomar







E a sul assim


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2011 às 18:31)

Boas tardes, 

céu a ficar muito escuro para SE e E , acabei de ver um relâmpago direcção SE numa zona de nuvens muito escuras!
Detector vai apitando com bastante frequência...

o deslocamento das nuvens é de SE para NW

*Actual
*
temp: 19.3 ºc ( mínima *16.1ºc* ) ( máxima *22.2 ºc* )

Vento: W: 13Km/h

Pressão: 1007.9 hpa

Humidade: 81%

Precipitação: *1.3 mm*


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 18:33)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> céu a ficar muito escuro para SE e E , acabei de ver um relâmpago direcção SE numa zona de nuvens muito escuras!
> Detector vai apitando com bastante frequência...
> ...



Vou já ver. Será que alguma célula vai passar aqui em cima do Porto e arredores?

É que está a ficar muito muito escuro.


----------



## PauloSR (1 Set 2011 às 19:14)

E eis que a escuridão que relatei anteriormente passou, e nada aconteceu... Já esperava  

De momento, céu carregado mas sem sinais de 'grande coisa' se poder vir a passar.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 19:16)

Aqui também está ameaçador mas não passa disso mesmo. Vamos ver porque a noite está a chegar e cada vez é mais difícil que haja por estas bandas.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 19:24)

Mais um escuro, e este vem de Sudeste e parece vir aqui na direcção de Gondomar. Vamos a ver.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 19:53)

Neste momento está muito escuro a Sudeste de Gondomar


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2011 às 19:56)

O Céu todo preto não chove nem troveja.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 20:06)

Meu deus que céu é este aqui no Porto. Tudo laranja e muita chuva a caminho, do interior, para o litoral. Trovoada nada para já!.


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2011 às 20:06)

Céu espectacular para Leste neste momento:






EDIT: chuva fortíssima para a zona de Valongo, não se vê nada


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 20:08)

Aqui em Gondomar está igual. Será que vem aí trovoada da forte?


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 20:08)

Snifa disse:


> Céu espectacular para Leste neste momento:



Excelente foto!


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2011 às 20:10)

Fotos tiradas a 15 minutos atrás:












Por agora, céu nublado e completamente laranja (como as fotos que os nossos colegas apresentaram).
*20,3ºC*


----------



## Fi (1 Set 2011 às 20:16)

Não me lembro de um fim início de noite tão "amarelado". Até faz confusão andar lá fora. O céu está completamente negro a Este e, a Oeste, um pôr do sol cor de laranja. 

A temperatura é de 20,2ºC neste momento e começa a soprar uma brisa fraca de Sul.

Infelizmente, não consigo captar a tonalidade do céu, não tenho máquina para isso. Apenas, consegui esta foto do arco íris, tirada à 10 minutos atrás.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 20:19)

Muito boas as fotos. Mas isto nao trás trovoada?
Eu a pensar que iamos ter festa e até agora só chuva.


----------



## manchester (1 Set 2011 às 20:21)

Boas tardes!!

Confirmo as noticias de chuva forte, aqui por Ermesinde, está assim há cerca de 15/20 minutos.
Fica foto que tirei há pouco...o ceu apresentava uma cor alaranjada, uma vez que brilhava o Sol do lado do mar em contraste com o escuro do ceu dos lados de Valongo...siga a foto!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2011 às 20:23)

Chove forte e grosso

e vem mais  carga a caminho:


----------



## manchester (1 Set 2011 às 20:23)

Snifa, grande foto


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2011 às 20:25)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 20:30)

Snifa disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!



Falta a trovoada!!


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2011 às 20:39)

Começou a chover moderadamente, em Canidelo.
A temperatura continua alta *20.4ºC*.


----------



## stormiday (1 Set 2011 às 20:39)

E nós a vê-los passar:assobio:

Eu acho que ali para a zona de Viseu deve ser brutal.


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2011 às 20:40)

*5.6 mm* acumulados, agora chove mais fraco...


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 20:41)

Possa será que nao vai trovejar aqui no Porto, prometia tanto este escuro no final é só chuva.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2011 às 20:50)

Começou agora a chuviscar a trovoada nem vê-la.


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2011 às 20:51)

Já acumulei *2.1 mm*.
Chove moderadamente e o vento sopra fraco de NE.
*18.9ºC*


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 20:54)

Ameaçou ameaçou e nada de trovoada, que desilusão.


----------



## stormiday (1 Set 2011 às 21:01)

Será que ainda virá alguma animação para os lados de Aveiro?


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 21:05)

stormiday disse:


> Será que ainda virá alguma animação para os lados de Aveiro?



Eu acho que não, pois as células já estão a dissipar-se é uma pena.


----------



## stormiday (1 Set 2011 às 21:08)

rfilipeg disse:


> Eu acho que não, pois as células já estão a dissipar-se é uma pena.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2011 às 21:29)

Chuva Torrencial aqui em Espinho


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2011 às 23:31)

Boas , 

a chuva já parou há algum tempo...*7.1 mm *acumulados.

*neste momento
*
temp:16.2 ºc 

Vento ENE:4 Km/h

Humidade: 95 %

Pressão: 1010.2 hpa 

Céu encoberto.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Set 2011 às 00:02)

Acumulados apenas 4,0mm...estive na zona do H.São João e lá choveu bem forte e durante algum tempo...a trovoada essa ameaçou no final da tarde, mas nada apareceu...


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2011 às 00:40)

Extremos do dia 01.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17.8ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19.6ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *37.0 km/h*

Precipitação Acumulada: *4.4 mm*


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2011 às 02:23)

Boa Noite! 

Em Canidelo, vai chovendo fraco e o vento sopra fraco de SO.
Acumulei *1.1 mm*, até ao momento.

*18.2ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2011 às 03:13)

Continua a chover, embora fraco.
Sigo com um acumulado de *3.2 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2011 às 07:52)

Bons dias, 

chove com intensidade e de forma contínua,  *24.1 mm* acumulados.

*actual*

temp: 15.2ºc ( mínima *15.0 ºc* )

Vento NE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.2 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Há vários lençóis de água em algumas zonas..


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2011 às 08:05)

A estação de Recarei no Underground já leva 41.9 mm desde as 0 horas:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA86

tem chovido muito neste príncípio de manhã

Por aqui *24.9 mm* neste momento, e continua...


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2011 às 08:47)

*26.4 mm *e continua a cair certinha,


----------



## Veterano (2 Set 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Grande rega aqui pelo Porto, ainda chove, com 16,3º.

  Na RTP informavam que no Porto chovia "fraco", será porque não estão por cá.


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2011 às 09:33)

*28.4 mm* chove agora mais fraco..


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2011 às 12:13)

Bom Dia! 

Em Canidelo, o acumulado foi menor que nas outras regiões, mesmo assim, acumulei *13.8 mm*.

Por agora, vai caindo algumas pingas.
O vento sopra fraco de SE.
*18.3ºC* e *98%* de humidade.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (2 Set 2011 às 12:26)

Olá boa tarde a todos , registei me agora no forum do meteo.pt . Portanto sou um novato aqui . Adoro este forum , e é claro adoro os fenomenos meteorológicos. Por aqui está céu nublado e chove muito pouco e uma chuva muito leve . Durante a noite chuveu bastante mas Trovoada nem vê lá  é pena


----------



## 1337 (2 Set 2011 às 14:14)

boa tarde! Realmente so a manhã de hoje foi bastante melhor que o dia de ontem todo acumulando 10 mm


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2011 às 14:53)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Olá boa tarde a todos , registei me agora no forum do meteo.pt . Portanto sou um novato aqui . Adoro este forum , e é claro adoro os fenomenos meteorológicos. Por aqui está céu nublado e chove muito pouco e uma chuva muito leve . Durante a noite chuveu bastante mas Trovoada nem vê lá  é pena



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT


----------



## Iceberg (2 Set 2011 às 16:05)

Aqui por Braga, o dia permanece inalterável, ou seja, sempre encoberto e com chuviscos pela manhã.

Agradável para quem trabalha, como eu, menos aprazível para quem ainda goza férias.

Bons seguimentos para todos !


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2011 às 16:10)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.
*19.5ºC* e *93%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Set 2011 às 16:48)

Finalmente, no final do dia, o sol a aparecer em Braga !


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Set 2011 às 21:29)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Grande rega aqui pelo Porto, ainda chove, com 16,3º.
> 
> Na RTP informavam que no Porto chovia "fraco", será porque não estão por cá.



E aqui por Viana diziam que iria ser de chuva e durante todo o dia 0.0mm


----------



## 1337 (2 Set 2011 às 22:41)

filipe cunha disse:


> E aqui por Viana diziam que iria ser de chuva e durante todo o dia 0.0mm



a EMA daí não se ficou pelos 0 xD


----------



## stormiday (2 Set 2011 às 22:43)

filipe cunha disse:


> E aqui por Viana diziam que iria ser de chuva e durante todo o dia 0.0mm



Eu por estas bandas registei até a este momento 17.4mm 
Temp de 18ºC, pressão de 1014.8mbar e vento nulo.
Para já não chove e está uma noite calma e agradável por Fermentelos.


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2011 às 23:01)

Boas noites, 

depois da chuva intensa da madrugada e manhã, o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao fim da tarde.

*Actual
*
temp:16.2 ºc ( mínima *14.8 ºc* ) ( máxima *19.3ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 4 Km/h

Humidade: 96 %

Pressão:1016.5 hpa

Precipitação acumulada: *28.7 mm* (grande parte dela ocorreu ao fim da madrugada e início da manhã) 

A chuva deverá regressar aqui ao Noroeste neste fim de semana


----------



## nf76 (2 Set 2011 às 23:42)

Coimbra regista neste momento uns simpáticos 18,3º, com 84% de humidade relativa!

Boa noite e bom fim de semana


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (3 Set 2011 às 00:10)

Eu gostava de colocar uma pergunta a Todos . Primeiro eu moro em lousada Porto com cerca de 300 m de altitude , temos invernos frios pois estou localizada perto de braga e vila real . infelizmente é raro nevar aqui, sendo que á dias de muita geada temperaturas a rondar os -3ºC e não é uma coisa rara é frequente até . com todas estas anomalias na meteorologia e sendo que nos ultimos anos tem se registado vários nevões no pais inesperados será possivel que aqui possa acontecer episodios de neve este Inverno ? 

Fica colocada a questão agradecia a vossa resposta


----------



## PauloSR (3 Set 2011 às 00:27)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> será possivel que aqui possa acontecer episodios de neve este Inverno ?
> 
> Fica colocada a questão agradecia a vossa resposta



meteo.ptlousada, 300m é uma cota bastante baixa, daí que a probabilidade é também ela como a cota: baixa. Depois, há varios factores e só a plena sintonia é que permite que aconteça um episodio de neve a essas cotas. Nao sou a melhor pessoa para te explicar isso, confesso  Quanto ao próximo inverno, sugiro que vas dando uma olhadela nas previsões sazonais, para ires tendo ideia de como poderá ser


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Set 2011 às 01:09)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Eu gostava de colocar uma pergunta a Todos . Primeiro eu moro em lousada Porto com cerca de 300 m de altitude , temos invernos frios pois estou localizada perto de braga e vila real . infelizmente é raro nevar aqui, sendo que á dias de muita geada temperaturas a rondar os -3ºC e não é uma coisa rara é frequente até . com todas estas anomalias na meteorologia e sendo que nos ultimos anos tem se registado vários nevões no pais inesperados será possivel que aqui possa acontecer episodios de neve este Inverno ?
> 
> Fica colocada a questão agradecia a vossa resposta



Antes de mais sê bem-vindo! É óptimo poder contar com mais um companheiro aqui no fórum, em especial no litoral norte!
A madrugada de 2 e inicio da manhã acumularam *15,9mm* aqui, de registar que nas regiões um pouco mais interiores as acumulações foram progressivamente maiores Mesmo assim, bem bom para o inicio de Setembro...
Dia passado em Guimarães, durante a tarde tivemos bons momentos de sol "arregalado", mesmo assim parece que estamos já no Outono

Em relação ao que perguntaste, salvo erro, há coisa de 2 anos tivemos um Inverno propicio para que a cotas de 300m pudesse nevar, o que aconteceu até mesmo no Porto(cidade) mesmo que timidamente, nevando bastante em Guimarães e Santo Tirso por exemplo...
É possível acontecer este ano o mesmo, mas teremos de ter um conjunto de condições não muito comum...temperaturas bem negativas em altitude e próximas dos 0ºC à superfície, humidade relativa baixa e precipitação suficiente...
Como sabemos, atendendo à proximidade do oceano e ao facto de a tua cota rondar os 300m, não é muito fácil que tal aconteça...mas o melhor como disseram já é ires seguindo as previsões sazonais (que mesmo assim falham e por isso mesmo são previsões) e principalmente acompanhando diariamente a situação...
Aqui sigo com *16,9ºc* e *88%* humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2011 às 02:13)

Extremos do dia 02.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20.1ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.5ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *18.1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *13.8 mm*


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (3 Set 2011 às 02:20)

Agradeço lhe muito A sua resposta . Onde posso encontraR as previsoes sazonais ?


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2011 às 02:34)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Agradeço lhe muito A sua resposta . Onde posso encontraR as previsoes sazonais ?



Boa Noite! E antes de mais bem-vindo. 

Estão aqui as previsões sazonais mas do Outuno. Aqui.

Só mais tarde, e que sairão as previsões sazonais para o Inverno 2011/2012. 

--

Por Canidelo, céu limpo e vento nulo.
*16.9ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Set 2011 às 07:49)

Por cá na ultima hora 0.3mm a primeira de Setembro


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2011 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Já chuviscou pelo Porto, com céu encoberto e 18,3º.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2011 às 13:06)

Boa Tarde,

Manhã com céu limpo e muitas nuvens carregadas de chuva e trovoada a Este para os lados de Arouca e Santa Maria da Feira, cá para mim lá já pinga.

*Neste momento:*

Temperatura: *20ºC*

Vento: *SO a 11 km/h*

Humidade:* 83%*

*P.S -* Alguem me pode dizer como se faz o tempo em Arouca, para mim está a decorrer um festival de trovoada e chuva?


----------



## xes (3 Set 2011 às 14:16)

Aqui em Argoncilhe está sol, sem chuva a vista, vejo para os lados de Arouca algumas nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2011 às 15:04)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima : 16.5ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de SO.
A humidade continua elevada, *94%* e a temperatura ronda uns simpáticos *20.2ºC*.



xes disse:


> Aqui em Argoncilhe está sol, sem chuva a vista, vejo para os lados de Arouca algumas nuvens.



Bem-vindo ao fórum e a este cantinho, o Litoral Norte! Contamos com a sua participação.


----------



## xes (3 Set 2011 às 18:10)

Obrigada  

Vou tentar actualizar-me o máximo possível, acabei agora de montar a estação la fora, sigo com

20º e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (3 Set 2011 às 19:36)

Por aqui sigo com 18º e céu bastante carregado ..


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2011 às 19:40)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu nublado e vento fraco/moderado de S.
*19.5ºC* e *96%* de humidade relativa.



xes disse:


> Obrigada
> 
> Vou tentar actualizar-me o máximo possível, acabei agora de montar a estação la fora, sigo com



Olá! Qual é a tua estação meteorológica?


----------



## xes (3 Set 2011 às 20:12)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Céu nublado e vento fraco/moderado de S.
> *19.5ºC* e *96%* de humidade relativa.
> ...



é uma PCE - FWS 20

Sigo com 18.5ºC e 87% Humidade


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2011 às 20:24)

xes disse:


> é uma PCE - FWS 20
> 
> Sigo com 18.5ºC e 87% Humidade



Ok, obrigado pela informação. 

Por Canidelo, ainda mais "quente", sigo com *19.5ºC* e *96%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## 1337 (3 Set 2011 às 22:57)

chove fraco e ja tenho 1.5 mm acumulados


----------



## xes (3 Set 2011 às 23:00)

Boa noite

Despeço-me com 18.1ºc e com humidade relativa de 92%


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Set 2011 às 23:06)

1337 disse:


> chove fraco e ja tenho 1.5 mm acumulados



Por aqui começou há pouco, 0.3mm
Hoje acumulou 1.8mm


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Set 2011 às 00:02)

E fechou o dia com 3.0mm com promessa do continuar


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2011 às 01:31)

Agora só tenho aparecido de madrugada...
Ontem tivemos chuva fraca de manha tendo acumulado um total de 0,8mm...
A tarde até foi relativamente boa, com algum sol...depois o final da tarde trouxe novamente nebulosidade e está à vista que afinal não era para brincar...
Desde as 0h que começou a chover e já vai perto desde os* 3mm* desde então...caí certinha...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2011 às 01:34)

Agora nos 18,3ºC, 90% de humidade relativa e 3,6mm acumulados...parece-me que por este andar teremos uma repetição de duas madrugadas atrás...


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2011 às 01:39)

Boa Noite!

Extremos do dia 03.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.5ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *18.6ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

--

Tem chovido desde às 23h, mais ao menos, mas sem acumular nada.

Entretanto, hoje, acumulei *1.1 mm*, com chuva fraca sendo mesmo morrinha.
*18.4ºC*  e *98%* de humidade relativa.
O vento sopra fraco de quadrante Sul.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2011 às 01:42)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Extremos do dia 03.Setembro.2011:
> 
> ...



Aqui continua a cair bem João...daqui a dez minutos já digo o acumulado e vês e diferença...


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2011 às 01:58)

MarioCabral disse:


> Aqui continua a cair bem João...daqui a dez minutos já digo o acumulado e vês e diferença...



Acabei de acumular mais 1.0 mm, sigo com *2.1 mm*.
Vai caindo certinha.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2011 às 01:59)

Já com 6,2mm acumulados...16,1ºC e 90% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2011 às 02:10)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já com 6,2mm acumulados...16,1ºC e 90% de humidade relativa...



Em Canidelo, não vai acumulando. *3.2 mm*, de momento, a morrinha fraco.

Um aparte, o vento que soprava de Sul, mas ao rodar para Norte, a temperatura teve um decréscimo, situando-se, actualmente, nos *16.9ºC*.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2011 às 02:14)

João Soares disse:


> Em Canidelo, não vai acumulando. *3.2 mm*, de momento, a morrinha fraco.
> 
> Um aparte, o vento que soprava de Sul, mas ao rodar para Norte, a temperatura teve um decréscimo, situando-se, actualmente, nos *16.9ºC*.



Agora acalmou...vai morrinhando também tal como aí...mesmo assim já nos *6,8mm*...


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2011 às 02:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Agora acalmou...vai morrinhando também tal como aí...mesmo assim já nos *6,8mm*...



Às 02h (01h UTC), a estação de Pedras Rubras, acumulou *9 mm*.

Por Canidelo, a morrinha é tão fraca que paira no ar. 
*16.4ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2011 às 03:01)

Despeço-em com *6,9mm*...*16,1ºC* e *87%* de humidade relativa...agora bem mais calmo
Até já...


----------



## xes (4 Set 2011 às 09:39)

Bom dia

Tive a mínima de 14º e a chuva da madrugada rendeu-me uns fantásticos 1.0mm 

De momento sigo com 24.2º e humidade relativa de 48% céu um bocado nublado


----------



## Veterano (4 Set 2011 às 09:57)

Bom dia. Céu praticamente limpo, depois de uma noite com chuva.

  Foi o vento noroeste que limpou os céus, já sopra com alguma intensidade, para 18,6º.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2011 às 11:21)

Bom Dia, 

Manhã com Céu geralmente limpo, vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes e já se avistam várias nuvens a Este ( cumulos) á qual propocionam temperaturas mais quentes e ausência de vento lá para os lados de Argoncilhe pois essa estação meteorológica afirma que o vento neste momento está calmo e aqui em Espinho não.


*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: *19ºC*

Vento: *N a 24 km/h*

Humidade : *64%*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Set 2011 às 11:32)

conseguem ver os simbolos no mapa de previsões do instituto?


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2011 às 11:38)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> conseguem ver os simbolos no mapa de previsões do instituto?




Eu também não consigo , só dá para ver para Amanhã e depois de amanhã, só no Arquipélado dos Açores. 
Eu aconselhava-te a veres " Previsão para 10 dias" o determinado lugar que queres.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2011 às 12:21)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.3ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.
*20.1ºC* e *62%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2011 às 13:32)

A noite acabou por não render mais nada...fiquei pelos *6,9mm*!
Atingida a mínima de *15,3ºC* às 8h03min...o céu realmente limpou, mas a temperatura continua baixa...actuais *19,4ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2011 às 19:58)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 20.9ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*18.7ºC* e *82%* humidade relativa.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (4 Set 2011 às 20:04)

Boa Tarde People . 


18ºgraus por aqui e céu pouco nublado , . Tá bastante vento e a sensação térmica ronda os 13, 14º . 
Cria colocarvos uma questão  

Como acham que vai ser o Outono ?


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2011 às 22:27)

Boas noites,

depois da chuva da madrugada,( choveu com alguma intensidade em determinada altura ) o dia foi de céu geralmente pouco nublado.

*Actual
*
temp: 15.7ºc ( mínima *14.1 ºc* ) (máxima *19.8 ºc* )

Vento: NW: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 89%

Pressão: 1023.3 hpa

Precipitação: *6.7 mm* ( intensidade máxima *29.4 mm/h* à 01:41h)


----------



## xes (4 Set 2011 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Minima do dia - 14.8º
Maxima do dia - 26.8º

Neste momento sigo com 16.0º

Abraço


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2011 às 23:19)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*17.3ºC* e *92%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2011 às 00:12)

Extremos do dia 04.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20.9ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.3ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *18.6ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *78%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *4.2 mm*


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (5 Set 2011 às 01:18)

Neste momento sigo com 14 graus e ceu geralmente nublado .


----------



## xes (5 Set 2011 às 08:24)

Bom dia

O dia amanheceu frio com 13.8º as 7 da manha, neste momento esta com:

23.4º e humidade relativa de 61% e céu limpo


----------



## Veterano (5 Set 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Céu quase limpo, vento fraco e 16,2º.


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Set 2011 às 10:28)

Por cá só a registar a pressão a aumentar 1025,2hpa, a 0,5hpa/h


----------



## xes (5 Set 2011 às 10:53)

A minha vai em 1021hPa, a única coisa que estou a achar estranho é a temperatura neste momento esta a 26º.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2011 às 13:17)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 15.4ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.
*20.4ºC* e *87%* de humidade relativa.

A pressão está elevada *1027 hPa* (mas se não estou em erro, estou 1 hPa acima da realidade)



xes disse:


> A minha vai em 1021hPa, a única coisa que estou a achar
> estranho é a temperatura neste momento esta a 26º.



Só uma questão, possuis Radiation Shield (RS), no teu sensor?


----------



## xes (5 Set 2011 às 13:58)

Sim tem o sensor já vem com radiation shield


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (5 Set 2011 às 14:07)

Boa Tarde ! 

Céu limpo uns 22º graus e humidade relativa de 48% 

 Uma pergunta Pra Todos Os ultilizadores . 


Como acham que será o Outono de 2011? 

respondam


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2011 às 14:30)

xes disse:


> Sim tem o sensor já vem com radiation shield



Oi *xes*.

Não sou certamente o maior expert em PCE's mas, segundo penso já ter sido discutido nos diversos tópicos de estações meteorológicas, o RS que vem de origem com as PCE's não é lá grande espingarda. Mas certamente que alguém mais entendido com essa questão poder-te-á certamente esclarecer melhor.


----------



## xes (5 Set 2011 às 14:52)

Pensei que fosse o único a atingir temperaturas de 26º mas afinal não sou 

Sigo com 26.3º


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2011 às 15:02)

Boa tarde! 

Hoje, está mais quentinho em relação aos anteriores dias. Sigo com *21.7ºC* e *67%* de humidade relativa.
No entanto, o vento continua a soprar moderadamente de quadrante N.
Pressão: *1026 hPa*


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2011 às 18:08)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 21.9ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*20.9ºC* e *63%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## 1337 (5 Set 2011 às 18:23)

ontem á noite ocorreu algo que não tava bem á espera! choviscou por volta da 1/2 da manha e acumulei 0.5 mm.


----------



## xes (5 Set 2011 às 18:36)

Boas

Chego ao final de tarde com:

21.5º
Hum. Rel. - 64%


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (5 Set 2011 às 18:37)

Por aqui já vai ficando fresquinho , depois da brisa de tarde e de uns agradáveis 24ºgraus neste momento estão 21ºgraus com 73% de humidade e o vento é fraco de no nordeste .


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2011 às 21:28)

Boa Noite!!!


Neste momento, sigo com Céu Limpo, _*18ºC*_, vento *N* a *26 km/h*, pressão atmosférica *( 1024 hPa )* e *83*% de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2011 às 22:43)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de O.
*18.4ºC* e *83%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1026 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2011 às 22:52)

Boas noites,

dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

*Dados actuais
*
temo: 16.1 ºc ( mínima *12.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *21.8 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.2 hpa

Humidade: 84%


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2011 às 01:17)

Extremos do dia 05.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.9ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15.4ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *18.7ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *83%*


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2011 às 03:56)

Em Canidelo, sigo com *16.5ºC* e *95%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## xes (6 Set 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia

Sigo já com 21º e 65% de humidade relativa


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã luminosa, com céu limpo e 16,3º, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2011 às 11:03)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 15.8ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de quadrante N.
A temperatura, já vai nos *22.6ºC* [Máxima do mês, por enquanto] e a humidade situa-se nos *63%*


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2011 às 15:37)

Boa Tarde! 

Até ao momento, a máxima registada é de 24.1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*23.3ºC* e *56%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2011 às 21:09)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.
*18.1ºC* e *82%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## xes (6 Set 2011 às 22:32)

Boa noite

Sigo com 18.6º


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2011 às 23:27)

Boas noites, 

hoje esteve mais quente que ontem, dia agradável com céu geralmente limpo.

*Neste momento
*
temp: 16.7 ºc  ( mínima *13.4 ºc* ) (máxima *25.2 ºc* )

Vento: NNW:9 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.1 hpa

Humidade: 89%


----------



## stormiday (6 Set 2011 às 23:53)

Boa noite.
Por aqui também nada mais a salientar. 
Neste momento 16.6ºC e 93% humidade. Vento de N a 5.5km/h. 1024.2mbar 
Que pasmaceira


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2011 às 04:30)

Extremos do dia 06.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.1ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15.8ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *79%*

--

Por agora, céu limpo e vento nulo.
*15.8ºC* e *97%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2011 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Céu limpo, um pouco de fresco com 14,2º.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (7 Set 2011 às 12:05)

Olá boa tarde! 

Dia 26 de dezembro vou para estugarda na alemanha e vou lá estar uma semana , . Sei que é uma cidade onde a neve é frequente , mas acham de naquela altura do ano vou ter neve por lá ?

Respondam Pf


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2011 às 12:17)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 14.9ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de N.
*20.5ºC* e *62%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2011 às 16:12)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado de Oeste.
Está um dia agradável com a temperatura nos *23.3ºC* e a humidade alta de *74%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## xes (7 Set 2011 às 18:15)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 23.8º e 72% de humidade relativa.

Parece-me que hoje esteve mais vento do que ontem, pelo que vi nas minhas estatísticas .


----------



## CptRena (7 Set 2011 às 19:26)

Boas tardes,

Por aqui tenho a reportar um dia "normal" de verão com a famosa nortada sempre a acompanhar.
Agora ao final da tarde temos nebulosidade a entrar de noroeste que, pelas imagens de satélite, mostram que foi "arrancada" do norte da PI pelo AA.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Set 2011 às 19:33)

Boa tarde, de regresso após alguns dias na Serra da Estrela...continua bem bonita como sempre
Por aqui bem mais fresco, actuais 19,4ºc e 86% de humidade relativa...
De destacar a nebulosidade que paira ao longo da costa...
Máxima de *23,3ºC* e mínima de *13,4ºC*...


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2011 às 19:49)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia agradável, céu limpo, neste momento vai entrando nevoeiro e nuvens baixas junto ao mar..

*Actual
*
temp: 19.7  ºc ( mínima *12.9ºc* ) ( máxima *24.4 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.9 hpa

Humidade: 88 %

Em Leça junto ao mar o nevoeiro já é bem denso, segundo a web cam em directo:






http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/

o nevoeiro avança cada vez mais para o interior...


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2011 às 20:54)

Boa Noite,

Chuva fraca neste momento com nevoeiro cerrado, 18ºC e 100% de humidade relativa.


----------



## xes (7 Set 2011 às 22:44)

Boa noite

Sigo com 18º o nevoeiro ainda não chegou a Argoncilhe, não tarda deve estar a chegar.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2011 às 00:54)

Extremos do dia 07.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.7ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 14.9ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19.1ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *86%*


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2011 às 01:03)

Boa Noite! 

O nevoeiro também chegou a Canidelo, mas por agora, só há fractus em altitude.
*18.7ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Veterano (8 Set 2011 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Todo o Grande Porto debaixo de denso nevoeiro esta madrugada, que se começa lentamente a dissipar.

  Para já registo 17,7º.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2011 às 09:35)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Todo o Grande Porto debaixo de denso nevoeiro esta madrugada, que se começa lentamente a dissipar.
> 
> Para já registo 17,7º.



Por Canidelo, ainda está bem denso.
*18.0ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.

Temperatura Mínima: 16.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2011 às 20:33)

Boa Noite! 

Neste momento encontro-me por Aveiro onde ficarei até Sábado.
Nevoeiro em altitude que proporciona a queda de morrinha.
Temperatura Actual: *19,6ºC*


--

Em Canidelo, o cenário é idêntico.
Temperatura Máxima: *23,5ºC*

Temperatura Actual: *19.1ºC*


----------



## 1337 (8 Set 2011 às 21:44)

ainda está bastante quente a esta hora com 22.8ºC


----------



## xes (8 Set 2011 às 22:29)

Sigo com 18.7º e Humidade de 93% 

Muito nevoeiro esta noite.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2011 às 22:44)

Boas noites, 

Mais um dia agradável,nevoeiro denso durante a manhã, neste momento o nevoeiro avança junto ao mar..

*Dados Actuais
*
temp:17.8 ºc ( mínima *15.6ºc* ) (máxima *26.4 ºc*)

Vento WNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.1 hpa

Humidade:96 %


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2011 às 23:20)

E aí está ele a chegar aqui às minhas redondezas:








mais um pouco e já não se vai ver "palmo à frente do nariz "

*EDIT*: 23:37h, fechou completamente, mal se vêm as luzes na foto...


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (9 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Snifa disse:


> E aí está ele a chegar aqui às minhas redondezas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que Por esses Lados o nevoeiro é grande em contraste Com a minha zona . A visivilidade é grande e nevoeiro não existe 

*Temperatura de 17ºgraus 
Vento muito fraco 6 km/hora 
Humidade Realativa de 58% 

Digamos que está uma noite agradavél [/U]*


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2011 às 00:04)

Em Aveiro, o nevoeiro está cerradinho e morrinha.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Set 2011 às 00:10)

Por aqui o mesmo que registou o Snifa...um pouco mais denso talvez...
Ontem aconteceu precisamente o mesmo, algo habitual aqui no litoral norte..noites de nevoeiro seguido de um dia de sol bem arregalado...

Temperatura máxima de ontem: *25,1ºC*
Temperatura mínima de ontem: *16,5ºC*

Sigo com *18,1ºC* e *90%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Set 2011 às 02:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui o mesmo que registou o Snifa...um pouco mais denso talvez...
> Ontem aconteceu precisamente o mesmo, algo habitual aqui no litoral norte..noites de nevoeiro seguido de um dia de sol bem arregalado...
> 
> Temperatura máxima de ontem: *25,1ºC*
> ...





Dados actuais (02H22 Hora local)

Temp: 18.1ºC
H.R: 87%
Pressão Barométrica: 1010hPa


----------



## Veterano (9 Set 2011 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Manhã decalcada a papel químico da de ontem , talvez com o nevoeiro ainda mais denso, provocando uma espécie de morrinha.

  Temperatura nos 16,8º. Quando abrir, se acontecer como ontem, ficará um belo dia de sol.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2011 às 09:55)

Bom Dia


Madruga com nevoeiro muito denso e morrinha, á qual foi preciso o uso de guarda-chuva. Neste momento manhã bem fresca com nevoeiro cerrado, *17ºC*, Vento de *SO *a *6 km/h* e *94%* de humidade.


----------



## xes (9 Set 2011 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Sigo com 20º e Humidade de 94% sai de casa com bastante nevoeiro, e a pressão esta a baixar para 1008.7 hPa.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2011 às 12:15)

Boa Tarde!!!

Sigo com Nevoeiro, 18ºC e 100% de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2011 às 12:15)

Bom Dia!

*Canidelo*

Nevoeiro cerrado que proporciona a queda de morrinha.
*16,8ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


*Aveiro*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de O.
*22,6ºC* e *81%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2011 às 12:49)

Sigo com Nevoeiro,no entanto menos denso

*19ºC* e *94%* de humidade.


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2011 às 13:09)

Até agora, a máxima do dia foi de 17,5ºC 

Continua o nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2011 às 14:14)

Boas
a temp máxima ontem foi de 32.4ºC 
De manhã cedo havia nevoeiro que rapidamente se dissipou.
V amos lá ás feiras novas


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2011 às 14:49)

Boa Tarde!!!


Neste momento nevoeiro cerrado com *20ºC*, vento *O* a* 10 km/h *e *83%* de Humidade.


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2011 às 15:04)

Boa Tarde! 

A Temperatura já vai subindo, tendo atingido de máxima 19,0ºC

No entanto, voltou a baixar, situando-se nos *18,3ºC* com *98%* de humidade relativa. O nevoeiro parece que hoje não quer largar Canidelo.


----------



## xes (9 Set 2011 às 15:47)

A pressão já vai em 1007 e a minha estação já tem la a indicação de tendência de chuva.

Duvido que vá chover, o que acham?


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2011 às 15:58)

xes disse:


> A pressão já vai em 1007 e a minha estação já tem la a indicação de tendência de chuva.
> 
> Duvido que vá chover, o que acham?



Irá chover sim... Amanhã precipitação fraca... 

Atenção ao teu valor de pressão... Todas as estações em volta têm uma pressão de 1010-1011 hPa. Quando o tempo estabilizar penso que deverias fazer uma calibração da tua pressão.


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2011 às 16:21)

Boa Tarde, mais uma vez.

Em Canidelo, seguimos com nevoeiro e vento fraco de NO.
*18,1ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


--

Por Aveiro, céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*22,2ºC* e *80%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## xes (9 Set 2011 às 17:05)

vitamos disse:


> Irá chover sim... Amanhã precipitação fraca...
> 
> Atenção ao teu valor de pressão... Todas as estações em volta têm uma pressão de 1010-1011 hPa. Quando o tempo estabilizar penso que deverias fazer uma calibração da tua pressão.



Boas

Tenho tido sempre valores de pressão digamos normais, por isso é que achei estranho aquele valor.

Mas as estações aqui nesta zona são todas muito perto do mar, logo os valores para a minha são um bocado diferentes.


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2011 às 17:33)

xes disse:


> Boas
> 
> Tenho tido sempre valores de pressão digamos normais, por isso é que achei estranho aquele valor.
> 
> Mas as estações aqui nesta zona são todas muito perto do mar, logo os valores para a minha são um bocado diferentes.



Os valores de pressão não têm haver com a diferença do estado de tempo em locais muito perto. Digamos que o nevoeiro que afectou/afecta a costa não irá influenciar na pressão que está na praia com a que está a 10 km da mesma.


----------



## xes (9 Set 2011 às 17:36)

Estive agora a ver as estações mais próximas da minha no wu, e todas elas registam a mesma pressão da minha.

Por isso penso que o problema não seja da minha


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2011 às 20:55)

Boa noite,


Noite amena com uns *19ºC*, Céu Muito Nublado e ausência de nevoeiro.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Set 2011 às 07:49)

Por cá rajadas de SE, na volta dos 25Kms


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Set 2011 às 09:00)

E começa a chuva


----------



## Veterano (10 Set 2011 às 09:13)

Pelo Porto ainda não chove, ainda se vislumbram uns raios de sol.

  Vento muito fraco e 20,3º.


----------



## xes (10 Set 2011 às 11:02)

Bom dia

Sigo com 20.1º e comecou agora a chuva


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2011 às 11:28)

Bons dias, 

aí está ela  cai por vezes com alguma intensidade como aconteceu por volta das 11 horas, um pequeno video da altura feito para as traseiras da minha casa  com muito zoom:


[ame="http://youtu.be/A6nCZ1OPnhI"]http://youtu.be/A6nCZ1OPnhI[/ame]



Ouçam o comentário de alguém no campo, logo no início do filme: " está a chover de carago pá "   


Ver em HD 720/1080p para melhor definição 

Neste momento *3.0 mm* acumulados e chove com intensidade semelhante ao video

Temp: 17.4 ºc 

Vento SW: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.2 hpa

Humidade:96 %


----------



## xes (10 Set 2011 às 11:55)

Aqui não choveu tanto, chuva fraca durante 10/15 min que rendeu 0.6mm


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2011 às 12:43)

Extremos do dia 09.Setembro.2011

Temperatura Máxima: 19,0ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16,1ºC

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *98%*


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2011 às 12:45)

Bom Dia! 

Em Canidelo, chove e a minha estação acumulou até então, *2,0 mm*.

O vento sopra fraco de OSO.
*18,2ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.

Hoje, já superei a máxima de ontem, chegando aos 20,2ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Set 2011 às 12:54)

Por cá acumulado 1.8mm


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2011 às 13:09)

Boas  

por aqui chove fraco ,*4mm* acumulados


----------



## 1337 (10 Set 2011 às 14:04)

vai choviscando 2 mm acumulados ate agora


----------



## karkov (10 Set 2011 às 16:41)

em Moledo faz-se praia neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2011 às 17:00)

Neste momento, Céu Limpo e *21ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2011 às 17:06)

Boa Tarde! 

Em Canidelo, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.
*20.8ºC* e *97%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2011 às 17:14)

A chuva parou, já com abertas,  *5.2 mm* acumulados 

Temp: 19.2°c ( maxima do dia)

Vento W 12 km/h

Humidade 91%

Pressao: 1017.3 hpa


----------



## Veterano (10 Set 2011 às 18:08)

O céu encontra-se praticamente limpo, depois de algumas horas com chuva fraca.


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2011 às 12:46)

Extremos do dia 10.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21,6ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 18,1ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19,1ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *90%*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *2,0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2011 às 12:53)

Bom Dia / Boa Tarde! 

*Canidelo*

Temperatura Mínima: 16,8ºC
O vento sopra moderado de quadrante Sul.
*21,1ºC* e *90%* de humidade relativa


*Aveiro*

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*23,6ºC* e *71%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## 1337 (11 Set 2011 às 19:35)

Começou a chover por ca como pode mostrar em directo na TVI :P


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Set 2011 às 21:13)

Boa noite...

Por São Torcato, Guimarães, apesar do céu encoberto está uma bela noite...

A temperatura é agradável, não faz ponta de vento...


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Set 2011 às 21:20)

Por cá acumulou 0.6mm


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2011 às 21:28)

Boa Noite!!!!


Dia bastante agradável com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos *25ºC*, neste momento estão *20ºC*, céu muito nublado, Vento: *S a 10 km/h* e *94%* de humidade relativa.






*P.S.* Alguem sabe como é que a estação meteorológica de Argoncilhe deixou de existir no wunderground?


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2011 às 22:58)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu por vezes muito nublado, temperatura agradável.

*Neste momento
*
temp: 18.8 ºc ( mínima *14.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *21.7 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.8 hpa

Humidade: 92 %

Céu encoberto neste momento.

Esta tarde o mar na Foz estava algo agitado,ainda decorriam as buscas para encontrar o pescador colhido por uma onda no molhe norte esta madrugada..

Um video que fiz esta tarde ( Ver 720p/1080p ):

[ame="http://youtu.be/fTewl08YCB8"]http://youtu.be/fTewl08YCB8[/ame]


nada que se compare com os temporais de Outono/Inverno, mas mesmo assim estava agitado..


----------



## xes (11 Set 2011 às 23:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite!!!!
> 
> 
> Dia bastante agradável com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos *25ºC*, neste momento estão *20ºC*, céu muito nublado, Vento: *S a 10 km/h* e *94%* de humidade relativa.
> ...



Tive de desligar o pc, logo deixei de transmitir


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2011 às 08:37)

Snifa disse:


> Um video que fiz esta tarde ( Ver 720p/1080p ):
> nada que se compare com os temporais de Outono/Inverno, mas mesmo assim estava agitado..



  Bom video, Snifa, o mar estava perigoso, mesmo com vento fraco...

  Manhã calma, com poucas nuvens e 18,4º.


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2011 às 13:01)

Extremos do dia 11.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 22,0ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16,9ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19,4ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *89%*

Humidade Média Composta: *96%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2011 às 13:03)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima, em Canidelo: 18,1ºC

Actualmente, céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*22,8ºC* e *76%* de humidade relativa.

Já se atingiu uma máxima de 25,2ºC, que é até agora, a mais alta do mês.


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2011 às 14:36)

João Soares disse:


> Já se atingiu uma máxima de 25,2ºC, que é até agora, a mais alta do mês.



  Por Rio Tinto um pouco mais (26,2º), sem dúvida um belo dia de sol.


----------



## xes (12 Set 2011 às 17:23)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 25º e a descer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2011 às 21:30)

Boas!

Em Guimarães mais uma boa noite para curtir as férias...

Temperatura amena em torno aos 20ºC depois de uma tarde quente em torno aos 28/30ºC... Bendito Setembro...


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2011 às 23:09)

Boas noites, 

um dia agradável, céu geralmente limpo.

*Dados actuais:
*
temp: 17.8 ºc ( mínima *15.9ºc *) ( máxima *25.3ºc* )

Vento NW 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.1 hpa

Humidade: 89%


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2011 às 00:59)

Extremos do dia 12.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 25,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 18,2ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *21,1ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *64%*

Humidade Média Composta: *87%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Set 2011 às 01:55)

Boa noite,

Depois de algum tempo alheio a estas coisas por motivos profissionais (novamente), cá estou novamente...
Hoje tivemos uma tarde bem quente para o costume dos últimos tempos...será Setembro ainda mais uma novidade?

*Dados actuais
*
*Temperatura: 18,1ºC
Pressão relativa: 1015,8hPa
Humidade: 86%
Vento: nulo*


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2011 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu limpo, vento fraco e 17,6º. Um belo dia pela frente.


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2011 às 11:12)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17,5ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco (9 kmh) de NO.
*23,8ºC* e *74%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2011 às 14:12)

Boa Tarde!

Céu limpo e vento de fraco de N.
*25,4ºC* e *58%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Set 2011 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,

Tal como era esperado, o dia de hoje trouxe à lembrança que o Verão ainda não acabou...para já com *25,9ºC* (máxima) e *57%* de humidade relativa...

Durante a noite a temperatura não baixou muito, mínima de *16,7ºC*..

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW...


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2011 às 14:56)

Boa Tarde!!!!!


Tarde de Verão com Céu Limpo, *24ºC*, Vento moderado de *Norte* a *24km/h* e *61%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Set 2011 às 15:46)

Temperatura vai-se mantendo constante...já atingidos os 26,2ºC..para já a máxima do dia...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Set 2011 às 16:51)

E subiu mais um pouco até aos 26,8ºC...alguns cumulus em desenvlvimento a E e NE, mas para já sem muita expressão...


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2011 às 18:20)

Boas tardes, 

Hoje um dia bastante quente, céu geralmente limpo, vento fraco, máxima do mês atingida : *28.1 ºc* ( 15:51 h) ( mínima *15.5 ºc* )

*Actual
*
Tempª 25.9 ºc 

Vento NW: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.2 hpa

Humidade: 64%


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2011 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Manhã muito quente, com 24,2º e a uma lestada a soprar.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2011 às 11:34)

Bons Dias!!!


Manhã muito quente com a temperatura quase a chegar aos *30ºC*, neste momento *28,6 ºC*, Vento de *SW* a *6 km/h* e *1006 hPa * de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2011 às 12:16)

Finalmente *30,1 ºC* atingidos, temperatura mais alta desde o ínicio do mês, hoje vamos ter um dia muito quente e vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Set 2011 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui manhã bem quente..depois apareceu algum vento de NW que fez baixar a temperatura...
A máxima acredito que não se deve alterar...*28,1ºC*.
Agora mais fresco...actuais *27,1ºC* e *57%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Set 2011 às 18:02)

Como tinha já previsto a máxima ficou-se pelos *28,1ºC*...
A novidade neste fim de tarde tem sido o aparecimento das nuvens, muito embora estejamos a falar de altucumulus...
Mantém-se tempo abafado, com 26,1ºC...


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2011 às 18:46)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia quente de Setembro, hoje já com alguma nebulosidade alta..temperatura máxima muito semelhante à de ontem : *28.4 ºc* ( mínima *19.7 ºc* )

*Neste momento
*
temp: 24.6ºc 

Vento:W: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.1 hpa

Humidade: 58%

Céu com nuvens altas.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2011 às 19:39)

Bom fim de Tarde!!!!



Dia bastante quente, muito semelhante ao alentejo e ao algarve com a temperatura máxima a atingir os *32ºC* a mais alta deste mês.
Neste momento tempo abafado com *25,7ºC*, vento *calmo/nulo *e *60%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2011 às 22:04)

Boa Noite!!!



Neste momento estou a ver que a Este já está nevoeiro para os lados do Picoto/Argoncilhe/Sandim, o céu apresenta-se avermelhado para esses lados, á qual coloco a hipótese de amanhã o dia acordar com nevoeiro em Espinho e arredores. Bem relativamente ao tempo que se faz neste momento,* 21ºC* ( a descer devido á aproximação do nevoeiro), Vento* N *a *2 km/h* e *73%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2011 às 22:35)

Boa noite

Depois de um tempo bem passado em terras do "Reino do Algarve", eis que regresso ao meu cantinho fresco...
Fresco?! Bem, nem por isso. E a provar isso foi hoje atingida a máxima do mês: *33,7ºC*.
Afinal não será assim tão fresco nesta altura...

Um dia abafado, quente, humidade a sentir-se no corpo: não suava tanto assim nas férias, mesmo em dias bem quentes como os que apanhei no sul.
Céu com alguma névoa e nebulosidade alta e vento geralmente fraco.

Dados atuais e de hoje:







Gráfico das temperaturas desde 1 de Setembro:
A *vermelho* a temperatura, a *verde* a humidade relativa e a *azul* o ponto de condensação (orvalho)






Quanto à *precipitação*: acumulei neste período *24,2 mm*.


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2011 às 00:29)

Boa Noite! 

Ontem, a máxima registada foi de 27.7ºC.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco.
*19.0ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2011 às 03:14)

A máxima do dia de ontem foi de 34.3ºC. maior máxima ate agora


----------



## xes (15 Set 2011 às 10:25)

Bom dia

Comecei o dia com nevoeiro muito denso, actualmente sigo com 24º e humidade relativa de 74% , a uma hora atrás estava nos 97%

Vento fraco de sul.

Abraço


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2011 às 13:04)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17.7ºC

Nevoeiro pouco denso e vento fraco de SO.
*19.2ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2011 às 15:04)

Boa tarde

Bastante neblina no ar e alguma nebulosidade alta marcam este início de tarde.
O vento é fraco.
A *Tmín* foi de *14,7ºC*.

Dados atuais:


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Set 2011 às 17:26)

Boa tarde,

Esta madrugada/inicio da manhã foi engraçada...o céu manteve-se limpo e sem neblina no ar até que raiou o sol e então apareceu a neblina em toda a sua força...mantendo-se até quase ao final da manhã...
A tarde menos húmida, mas não tão quente como a de ontem...a máxima apenas ficou nos *22,7ºC* e durante a noite a mínima de *17,9ºC*...

Sigo com *20,6ºC* e *76%* de humidade relativa....


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Set 2011 às 20:58)

Já caiu a noite e com ela chega como é hábito...a humidade

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 18,7ºC
Pressão relativa: 1012,7hPa
Humidade: 87%
Vento: fraco de NW*


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2011 às 22:09)

Boas noites, 

dia mais fresco hoje, muito nevoeiro pela manhã,alguma nebulosidade média e  alta..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.6 ºc (mínima *16.7 ºc *) (máxima *24.1 ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 8Km/h

Pressão: 1014.8 hpa

Humidade: 95%


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2011 às 01:52)

Extremos do dia 15.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.7ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17.7ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19.2ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *90%*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%* 




MarioCabral disse:


> Já caiu a noite e com ela chega como é hábito...a humidade



Tenho a humidade no máximo desde às 20h. Como já é normal. 

Sigo com *17.4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia. Manhã de muito nevoeiro, com vento fraco e 18,4º.


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2011 às 10:11)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.8ºC

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro e vento nulo.
*18.6ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Set 2011 às 15:19)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *16,2ºC* durante a madrugada...Durante a manhã tivemos neblina, entretanto o sol já espreitou mas sempre ameaçado por nuvens altas...A máxima provavelmente já foi atingida, uns meigos *23,0ºC*...

Sigo com *21,3ºC* e *71% *de humidade relativa...vento moderado de NW!


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Set 2011 às 17:55)

Hoje a temperatura começou a cair mais cedo fruto da intensidade do vento de NW...
Actuais *19,8ºC* e *71%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Set 2011 às 21:04)

E continua em queda acentuada... já a aproximar-se da mínima da madrugada de hoje...
Actuais *17,4ºC* e *82%* de humidade relativa...vento bem mais calmo agora...


----------



## Paula (16 Set 2011 às 23:22)

Boa noite a todos!
Depois de uma grande ausência, estou de regresso. 


Braga (S.Vicente) regista neste momento 15ºC, vento fraco.
Está um ar fresco na rua, e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.
Onde anda a chuvinha? E um pouco de animação, quem sabe..


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Set 2011 às 23:27)

Por cá calmo 18.0ºC, 77HR...vento fraco de Norte


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2011 às 00:08)

Boa noite

Um dia agradável, pese embora a neblina sempre presente.
Vento geralmente fraco (excepção a meio da tarde em que por vezes houve rajadas moderadas de O\NO).

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Set 2011 às 00:20)

Tudo calmo lá fora, vai baixando lentamente a temperatura...actuais 16,5ºC e 85% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2011 às 00:45)

Boa Noite! 

Extremos do dia 16.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.6ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.7ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *18.6ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *84%*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2011 às 11:13)

Bons dias, 

manhã de céu encoberto por nuvens baixas, neste momento já começam a dissipar..

*Actual
*
temp:18.3ºc ( mínima *14.4 ºc* )

Vento: W: 7Km/h

Pressão: 1019.6 hpa

Humidade: 89%


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2011 às 12:44)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 15.8ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*19.6ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Set 2011 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *15,2ºC*...entretanto já sigo com *20,3ºC* e *67%* de humidade relativa, vento moderado de NW...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2011 às 14:47)

Boa tarde

O dia começou com nevoeiro e a partir de meio\fim da manhã o nevoeiro deu lugar a a um céu pouco nublado. Alguma nebulosidade alta e muita névoa\neblina.
A temperatura desceu, só agora se sentido algum do calor do sol.
O vento é fraco.

Dados atuais:






Deixo esta imagem de satélite; no extremo norte da Galiza há alguma nebulosidade que deixou precipitação fraca.
As faixas nebulosas oriundas de *3 núcleos depressionários* sedeados nos Açores, perto da Islândia e no centro\norte da Europa formam uma imagem particularmente bem conseguida...


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2011 às 18:30)

Boa Tarde!!!




A Manhã acordou com nevoeiro e céu muito nublado começando a descobrir por volta do meio-dia, dando origem a nortada muito forte com rajadas a atingirem os 50 km/h segundo a estação meteorológica mais próxima Ovar Mil, que na minha opnião acho o valor abaixo do normal para a nortada que está, para mim atingiu os 75/80 km/h, mas a estação é que sabe.
Tarde bastante fresca com a temperatura máxima ter chegado ao 20ºC.
A noite prevê-se fresca á qual estraga os planos a muitas pessoas, porque Espinho celebra a Nossa Senhora da Ajuda e hoje vai actuar "Os Anjos", espero que o tempo melhore porque este evento só acontece uma vez num 
ano.




*Neste momento:*

Temperatura actual : *18.9 ºC*

Vento *N*: *a 30km/h ( raj.max 50 km/h)*

Humidade: *68%*

Pressão atmosférica: *1019 hPa*


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2011 às 18:33)

A forte nortada que se faz sentir irá provocar uma noite bastante fresca aqui pelo Porto.


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2011 às 19:16)

Veterano disse:


> A forte nortada que se faz sentir irá provocar uma noite bastante fresca aqui pelo Porto.



Em Canidelo, a nortada foi intensa, registei uma rajada de *37 kmh*.
A temperatura desce rapidamente, em relação aos dias anteriores, sigo com *18.3ºC* e *76%* de humidade relativa.

Temperatura Máxima: 21.4ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2011 às 19:46)

Neste momento vejo um nevoeiro de cor cizento escuro a ser arrastado pelo vento, talvez adivinhe manhã de nevoeiro e tarde de nortada.


Sigo com Vento Moderado *N* a *26 km/h* com rajadas fortissimas, *17,1Cº* e *73%* de humidade relativa ( a aumentar).


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2011 às 02:06)

Extremos do dia 17.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.4ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15.8ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *17.7ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *55%*

Humidade Média Composta: *86%*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.
*16.6ºC* e *86%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2011 às 14:20)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 15.9ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*20.3ºC* e *53%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2011 às 15:14)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia tem sido marcado pelo vento, o qual se intensificou a partir das 9 horas.
Agora o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado a limpo - uma ou outra nuvem baixa-média polvilha o céu...

Dados atuais:


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2011 às 22:29)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente limpo, com alguma nortada em especial durante a tarde.

*Dados actuais

*
temp: 15.3 ºc ( mínima *13.8 ºc* ) ( máxima *20.3 ºc* )

Vento: NNW: 20 Km/h ( rajada máxima *55 Km/h* de NW às 16:19 h)

Pressão: 1021.4 hpa

Humidade: 71 %


Bastante nortada esta tarde em especial junto ao mar...

em Leça da Palmeira:


[ame="http://youtu.be/GHfAbzVdVV4"]http://youtu.be/GHfAbzVdVV4[/ame]


reparem no mar encapelado...

ainda fiz umas medições de vento ( em Km/h) e temperatura ,mais no fim do video medi às 17:00 h *17.4 ºc* e a descer... que junto com o vento dava uma sensação fresca..

Se tivesse mais tempo a medir era bem capaz de ter registado rajadas superiores a 60 Km/h...

[ame="http://youtu.be/i62W8oOWKGA"]http://youtu.be/i62W8oOWKGA[/ame]


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Set 2011 às 23:06)

Sim senhor...é só tecnologia Snifa! Por aqui foi tal e qual aquilo que disseste, muito vento e uma sensação térmica bem baixa...
De destacar a máxima, apenas nos *19,9ºC* e a mínima nos *14,7ºC*...
Com toda a certeza termos a noite mais fria desde Março no nosso Portugal...penso que algumas estações mais no interior chegarão perto dos 3ºC...
Actuais *15,9ºC* e *68%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2011 às 07:42)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, vento fraco e muito fresco a esta hora. *6,6ºC*
Quando começa a nevar?!...

Perspectiva-se um dia com boa amplitude térmica e as máximas irão refletir isso.

Dados atuais:


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2011 às 07:59)

Bons dias

Manhã fresca, mínima *11.6 ºc* 

*Actual
*
temp. 11.8 ºc 

Vento NNW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.3 hpa

Humidade: 80%

Céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (19 Set 2011 às 09:28)

Bom dia. Manhã já com nortada e 15,3º, céu quase limpo.


----------



## xes (19 Set 2011 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Tive a minha mínima mais baixa do mês com 11.9º

Neste momento tenho 22.2º


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2011 às 12:57)

Extremos do dia 18.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20,7ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15,9ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *17,8ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *90%*
Humidade Mínima: *43%*

Humidade Máxima Composta: *69%*

Maior Rajada de Vento: *43,5 km/h*


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2011 às 12:59)

Bom Dia! 

Noite fresca em Canidelo, com mínima de 13,7ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*20,6ºC* e *44%*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2011 às 14:52)

Boa tarde

O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento é fraco.
Uma tarde bastante agradável e cuja temperatura é até altinha qb.
Como previa, hoje a amplitude térmica é pronunciada: *6,6ºC de Tmín* e quase *27ºC* no momento.
O curioso é que a temperatura média é de uns "singelos" *13,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2011 às 14:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento é fraco.
> Uma tarde bastante agradável e cuja temperatura é até altinha qb.
> ...



A média é composta, isto é todos os valores registados desde as 00h até aquele momento, são divididos pelo número de actualizações. x1 + x2 + ... + x∞ / xn (Número de actualizações que foram somadas na parcela de cima).

A média que normalmente, se faz, e pegar nos extremos diários e dividi-la por 2. Se reparares irá dar valores diferentes.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2011 às 16:29)

João Soares disse:


> A média que normalmente, se faz, e pegar nos extremos diários e dividi-la por 2. Se reparares irá dar valores diferentes.



Essa é uma questão que está em discussão actualmente em meteorologia.
A média ser apenas dada pelos extremos não dá a conhecer a verdadeira média das temperaturas.
Pode-se atingir rapidamente um valor de temperatura máxima, mas o mesmo não o será na mínima.
Toda a noite a temperatura esteve abaixo dos 12ºC e acima dos 20ºC apenas das 11h em diante. Claramente esteve mais tempo fresco do que quente...

P.S.: mas as contas finais só se farão às 24h...


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2011 às 21:51)

Boa Noite!!!!


Que frio que está a sentir agora, já se pode dizer que chegou o Outono.


Sigo com Céu Limpo, *15ºC *, *100%* de humidade, *1019.9 hPa*, Vento: *N* a *10 km/h*.


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos do dia 19.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 22,7ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 13,7ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *18,0ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *92%*
Humidade Mínima: *32%*

Humidade Média Composta: *60%*

---

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.
*16,5ºC* e *93% de * de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Set 2011 às 02:14)

Boa Noite,

Ontem como era de esperar tive a mínima mais baixa desde que chegou o calor...ficou-se nos *11,8ºC*...de resto o dia foi de trabalho, lá fora o sol foi brilhando...
Agora sigo com 80% humidade e nos 15,4ºC...


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2011 às 02:37)

Desde que o vento rodou para NE, que em Canidelo, em vez de a temperatura descer, subiu. Estou agora com *18,2ºC* e *70%* de humidade relativa.

--

Em Aveiro, com o vento de NE embora fraco, trouxe consigo o cheio de Cacia.

Sigo com *13,9ºC* e *95%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Veterano (20 Set 2011 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Manhã mais quente do que a de ontem (19,2º), algum vento de NE e céu limpo.

  Será de esperar uma máxima interessante, para este fim de Verão.


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2011 às 10:40)

Bom Dia! 

*Canidelo*

Temperatura Mínima: 16,8ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de S.
*19,7ºC* e *57%* de humidade relativa.


*Aveiro*

Temperatura Mínima: 11,6ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*18,4ºC* e *71%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2011 às 12:48)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*23.0ºC* e *33%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Set 2011 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,

Durante a noite sentiu-se algo engraçado...às 0h30 seguia com 14,8ºC, entretanto o vento rodou para NE e a temperatura foi subindo quase até às 3h30 aproximando-se dos 16ºC até que depois voltou a cair a pique até às 4h30 chegando aos *14,4ºC* de mínima...
Acredito que durante o dia se tenha acumulado algum calor a NE e até que ele se tenha "esvaziado" as temperaturas foram subindo...até que depois caiu a pique...

Manhã mais quente que a de ontem, já devo ter atingido a máxima...pelas 12h51 com 24,1ºC...
Agora com vento de W/NW já desceu até aos 23,5ºC...


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2011 às 22:22)

Boas noites, 

um dia agradável, com algum calor até, céu limpo, por vezes algumas nuvens altas..

*Neste momento
*
tempª: 19.4 ºc ( mínima *14.4 ºc *) (máxima *26.5 ºc* )

Vento nulo

Pressão: 1018.1 hpa

Humidade: 57 %


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2011 às 00:12)

Extremos do dia 20.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 24,4ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15,8ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19,8ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *27%*

Humidade Média Composta: *55%*

---

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*15,7ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Fi (21 Set 2011 às 01:43)

Nevoeiro cerrado a esta hora. 16ºC e 97% de HR.


----------



## Veterano (21 Set 2011 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Manhã com bastante nevoeiro junto à costa, em dissipação gradual- Algumas nuvens altas e mais fresco, cerca de 14,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2011 às 10:16)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado; alguma nebulosidade alta a marcar presença.
O vento é fraco.

*Dados atuais:*









*Dados de ontem:*


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2011 às 11:15)

Aristocrata nota-se ai uma certa diferença nas actualizações, pois tens a temperatura actual superior a máxima

Não tem nada de mais, apenas a sua piada


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2011 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde!

Temperatura Mínima: 12,7ºC

Nevoeiro cerrado e vento fraco de SO.
*16,6ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Set 2011 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,

Durante a madrugada notava-se algum nevoeiro mais próximo do mar, como passei a noite a trabalhar não sei como aqui estava...
A temperatura mínima desceu até aos *12,4ºC*...
Entretanto o sol ganhou força, não tanta como no dia de ontem, e já fez elevar a temperatura até aos 22,2ºC...Contudo o aumento da intensidade do vento de NW já começou a fazer estragos, actuais 21,5ºC...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Set 2011 às 16:12)

Chegou repentinamente o nevoeiro vindo do mar e adensar-se cada vez mais...actuais 19,3ºC e 75% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2011 às 16:18)

MarioCabral disse:


> Chegou repentinamente o nevoeiro vindo do mar e adensar-se cada vez mais...actuais 19,3ºC e 75% de humidade relativa...



Depois de uma aberta, a máxima atingida foi de 19,2ºC.

No entanto, novamente, com o nevoeiro cerrado, eis que a temperatura actual é de *15,5ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Set 2011 às 16:27)

João Soares disse:


> Depois de uma aberta, a máxima atingida foi de 19,2ºC.
> 
> No entanto, novamente, com o nevoeiro cerrado, eis que a temperatura actual é de *15,5ºC*



Aqui ainda abriu durante grande parte da manhã e inicio da tarde...ar bem fresco que chega desde o Atlântico...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2011 às 21:57)

F_R disse:


> Aristocrata nota-se ai uma certa diferença nas actualizações, pois tens a temperatura actual superior a máxima
> 
> Não tem nada de mais, apenas a sua piada



Tem a ver com a actualização dos dados do wunderground; por vezes é um pouco deficitário.
De qualquer modo, os dados que vou colocando aqui são uma cópia da página da estação no wunderground. Não são sempre os dados mais fidedignos - por vezes há pequenas diferenças entre os valores absolutos e os que aprecem nos resumos do wunder. Mas sempre dá para apresentar os dados de forma legível e o mais aproximados à realidade.

----------------

O céu apresenta.se agora limpo, alguma bruma\névoa sempre presente. O vento é calmo.

Dados de hoje e atuais:


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2011 às 22:40)

Boa Noite, é a primeira vez que faço seguimento neste tópico, encontro-me perto da barragem da Caniçada (Terras de Bouro)

Hoje tivemos um belo dia de sol e algum calor por terras do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, tempo ideal para desfrutar das belas paisagens que esta região oferece


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2011 às 22:51)

Boas noites,

dia mais fresco que ontem, algum nevoeiro a entrar durante a tarde..

*Actual*

temp: 14.9 ºc ( mínima *12.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *21.7 ºc* )

Vento:WSW: 10Km/h

Humidade: 97%

Pressão: 1020.2 hpa

Alguns bancos de nevoeiro vão aparecendo..


----------



## João Soares (22 Set 2011 às 00:12)

Extremos do dia 21.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 19,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 12,7ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *15,4ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *91%*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia. O nevoeiro hoje está cerrado, parece até serem nuvens baixas. Mas a previsão aponta para levantar até fim da manhã.

  E estão cerca de 17º.


----------



## João Soares (22 Set 2011 às 11:21)

Boas! 

Em Aveiro, o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

---

Em Canidelo, a temperatura desceu aos 15,5ºC.
Actualmente, lá estão *18,3ºC* e*87%* de humidade relativa.
O vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2011 às 12:53)

Boa noite,

Mínima durante a noite de *14,9ºC*...Por agora ainda alguma neblina que persiste e que impede que o sol se sinta na sua plenitude...ainda ambiente fresco com *19,3ºC* e *86%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Set 2011 às 14:41)

Boa tarde

A manhã começou com nevoeiro bastante denso nas zonas abaixo dos 350 mts de altitude. Acima desse limiar o céu encontrava-se limpo.
O vento tem sido fraco.
Agora sigo com céu limpo, embora persista a neblina.

Dados atuais:


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Set 2011 às 17:47)

Tarde fresca por aqui...máxima de *19,6ºC*...mas manteve-se a neblina e alguma nebulosidade alta...apenas com *17,2ºC*...


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2011 às 20:37)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia semelhante a ontem, muito nevoeiro de manhã céu pouco nublado o resto do dia, o nevoeiro regressou ao fim da tarde..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 14.9ºc ( mínima *13.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *20.2 ºc* )

Vento WSW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.2 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

Vai entrando nevoeiro neste momento..


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Set 2011 às 22:05)

Por cá vento fraco de Sul e muita humidade 99%...nevoeiro


----------



## Stinger (23 Set 2011 às 05:13)

nao sei se o pessoal reparou mas hoje mal fui a janela cheirou me a mar este vento que se sentia durante todo o dia cheirava a mar , por acaso nunca tinha chegado este cheiro tao no interior... Entretanto morrinha um pouco e muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Continuam as manhãs de nevoeiro/nuvens baixas, com muita humidade e 17,6º.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2011 às 15:58)

Noite de nevoeiro, bastante humidade no ar...tendo acumulado graças a isso *0,2mm*...espectáculo =) 

Começou o Outono e o dia é condizente com isso, bastantes nuvens e muita humidade...


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2011 às 16:00)

Extremos do dia 22.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 19,1ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 15,5ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *16,6ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *81%*

Humidade Média Composta: *91%*


----------



## xes (23 Set 2011 às 16:40)

Boas

Sigo com 18º e humidade de 86%, bastante humidade para esta hora.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2011 às 19:30)

Boa fim de Tarde, quase noite.



Dia com bastantes nuvens, sigo com *18ºC*, céu muito nublado, Vento *NO* a *11 km/h* e *83%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2011 às 22:36)

Previsão do tempo para amanhã dia 24/09/2011

*Grande Porto:*

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se geralmente muito
nublado até ao início da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2011 às 22:41)

Extremos 22 de Setembro de 2011

Temperatura Máxima: *19 °C*

Temperatura Mínima: *15 °C *

Temperatura Média: *17ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *100%*

Humidade Mínima: *73%*

Humidade Média Composta: *89%*


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2011 às 22:45)

Boas noites,


Noite bastante fresca com *14ºC*, Vento *calmo*, pressão atmosférica *1017 hPa* e *94% *de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2011 às 23:23)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo...*15,1ºC* e *86%* de humidade relativa...ainda bastantes nuvens a povoarem os céu...


----------



## João Soares (24 Set 2011 às 11:30)

Bom Dia!

Temperatura Mínima: 14,6ºC

Sigo com vento fraco de O.
*18,3ºC* e *90%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Set 2011 às 14:35)

Por aqui provavelmente já tivemos a máxima e a mínima do dia...
Durante a madrugada desceu até aos *13,3ºC* e por volta das 14h chegou aos *21,9ºC*...
Mantêm-se nuvens altas, vento fraco e *21,5ºC* com *60%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Set 2011 às 14:43)

De destacar que esta madrugada em Lamas de Mouro baixou-se dos 2,5ºC...como habitual a nossa capital do frio


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Set 2011 às 19:49)

Dei durante a tarde um pulo até Guimarães e aproveitei para subir a Penha...ambiente animado devido à corrida automobilista a decorrer este fim de semana...algo fresco lá em cima...
Aqui sigo com céu coberto por nuvens altas, *19,1ºC* e *76%* de humidade...


----------



## João Soares (24 Set 2011 às 22:24)

Boa Noite! 

Começou a chover fraco, em Canidelo. Era suposto? 

Sigo com *18.2ºC* e *98%*


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Set 2011 às 23:45)

Por cá deu 0.3mm, com vento fraco de Sul


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2011 às 01:23)

Extremos do dia 24.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20.9ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 14.6ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *17.5ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *57%*

Humidade Média Composta: *88%*


----------



## Veterano (25 Set 2011 às 08:36)

Bom dia. A morrinha de ontem à noite não teve hoje continuidade: está um belo dia de sol, com vento fraco e 18,3º.


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2011 às 12:23)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17.6ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de SO.
*20.7ºC* e *84%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2011 às 13:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> De destacar que esta madrugada em Lamas de Mouro baixou-se dos 2,5ºC...como habitual a nossa capital do frio



Lamas de Mouro registou uma mínima de 1.7ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Set 2011 às 16:16)

Boa tarde,

Noite não tão fresca como as anteriores, devido à elevada humidade que circulava no ar...mínima de *16,3ºC*...
A máxima chegou aos *22,8ºC*...
Agora mais fresco, 21,4ºC embora esteja um belo dia de sol...


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2011 às 18:47)

Hoje, a máxima foi mais elevada que as anteriores, chegando aos 22.1ºC.

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*20.6ºC* e *90%* HR


----------



## meteo (25 Set 2011 às 21:28)

Passei o fim-de-semana na Póvoa de Lanhoso,perto de Braga.Sexta-Feira á noite estava uma noite bem fria,equivalente ás noites de Oeiras..No Inverno. 
Sábado esteve um dia de céu nublado,com temperatura amena,e chegou a chuviscar de noite!
Domingo um dia esplendido,de sol e algum calor.
Belissima a zona de Braga.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2011 às 21:33)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia sem grande história, céu pouco nublado ou limpo,temperaturas agradáveis, ontem à noite  choveu , mas não teve duração suficiente para acumular..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.4ºc ( mínima *16.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *22.5 ºc *)

Vento NW: 3 Km/h

Humidade: 92 %

Pressão: 1020.5 hpa

Céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Algum nevoeiro mas também muito sol, para este dia de princípios de Outono.

   Estão 16,7º e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (26 Set 2011 às 12:24)

Bom Dia/Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.0ºC

Céu pouco nublado por Fractus, da dissipação do nevoeiro.
*20.2ºC* e *90%* de HR.


----------



## João Soares (26 Set 2011 às 14:46)

Dia mais fresco que ontem. Até ao momento, a máxima foi de 21.2ºC.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de O.
*19.8ºC* e *90%* HR


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Set 2011 às 15:47)

Boa Tarde,

Dia idêntico ao de ontem, embora a noite tenha sido mais fresca...mínima de *14,4ºC*...
Por agora mantém-se o céu limpo, a máxima deverá ficar-se nos *22,7ºC*, já que agora a temperatura se encontra em queda ligeira...actuais *21,7ºC* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2011 às 21:46)

Boa noite

Foi um dia muito agradável, um dia ainda de verão (não muito quente é certo).
O vento soprou geralmente fraco.
Alguma nebulosidade alta mas que não condicionou muito o aquecimento...
Como sempre, a noite passada foi fresca e esta promete ser parecida.

Dados atuais e extremos:


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2011 às 22:11)

Boas noites, 

um dia agradável, hoje com bastante nebulosidade alta, em especial a partir da tarde...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 16.6 ºc ( mínima *14.6ºc* )  ( máxima *23.6 ºc* )

Vento: NW:8 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.1 hpa

Humidade: 95%


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2011 às 23:46)

16.2 ºc  e  começa a entrar nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2011 às 00:46)

Extremos do dia 26.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.0ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *18.6ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *85%*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto por nuvens altas, mais fresco do que ontem, mas mesmo assim agradável (16,1º).


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2011 às 18:34)

Boa tarde,

Hoje tivemos um dia bem mais quente que ontem, muito provavelmente devido à nebulosidade alta "abafaram" o ambiente...
Mínima de *15,8ºC* e máxima bem alta para a época, *25,6ºC*...
Agora bem mais fresco, sigo com *21,7ºC* e *66%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2011 às 18:39)

Boas tardes, 

tem estado um tempo parado, vento fraco,céu muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas...direi mesmo um ambiente algo abafado ...

Actual:

Temp: 21.2 ºc ( mínima *15.0ºc* ) ( máxima *25.5 ºc* )

Vento W: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.7 hpa

Humidade: 70 %


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2011 às 18:45)

Bom final de tarde

Como já aqui referiram, este foi um dia abafado, de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.
A TMáx foi alta para final de setembro (mas não para "record"). Mesmo sem um sol brilhante aqueceu muito a atmosfera...

Dados atuais e extremos:


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2011 às 22:01)

Boas 

sigo com 20.0 °c

com ceu encoberto a temperatura pouco deve descer nas próximas horas...


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2011 às 22:36)

E eis que começa a pingar  

a temperatura subiu para 20.6 º


Céu completamente encoberto..ambiente abafado..


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2011 às 22:54)

O radar da Galiza mostra precipitação a Oeste :






provavelmente irá dissipar-se ao largo... 

A temperatura continua a subir 20.8 ºc actuais

Vento ENE: 4 Km/h

cai uma ou outra pinga muito esporádica....


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Boa Noite!

Não sei como está o tempo em Canidelo, porque me encontro em Aveiro.
Só tenho os dados que a minha estação vai transmitindo.

Sigo com *21,3ºC* e humidade nos *61%* de HR.
O vento sopra fraco de NO.

Extremos do dia 27.Setembro:

Temperatura Máxima: 22,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.7ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Set 2011 às 02:19)

Vim cerca das 1h de Famalicão e eis que ao aproximar-me da portagem de Ermesinde realmente esta a chover...não era com grande dimensão, mas molhava bem

Por aqui não caiu nada, sigo com *19,9ºC* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Set 2011 às 02:44)

Chove neste momento, inacreditável...


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2011 às 03:36)

MarioCabral disse:


> Chove neste momento, inacreditável...



Incrivel não tava nada á espera. ta a chover e o vento aumentou a intensidade


----------



## Fi (28 Set 2011 às 05:04)

Estamos todos de 

O vento começou a soprar de NE e a temperatura é de 20,4ºC. 
Quando saí de casa, perto da meia noite, tinha uns 18ºC. Foi uma surpresa agora ao sair e entrar no carro. Abafado e chove fraco.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2011 às 07:57)

Bons dias, 

segue o tempo abafado, alguma chuva , céu encoberto.

*Actual
*
temp: 20.5 ºc ( mínima *18.2 ºc* )

Vento: E: 9 Km/h

Pressão:1020.3 hpa

Humidade: 78%

Precipitação: *0.8 mm*


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2011 às 08:44)

Bom Dia!

Temperatura Mínima: 19,1ºC.

O vento sopra moderado (22 kmh média) de NE.
*21,8ºC* e *65%* HR.

--

Em Aveiro, o céu está muito nublado. Já chuviscou por cá, porque os carros e o chão estão molhados.


----------



## Veterano (28 Set 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Continua a chuviscar pelo Porto, com uma temperatura tropical de 22,2º.

  Quem diria, mas parece estar a acabar a chuvinha....


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Set 2011 às 09:10)

Realmente parece que esta chuva fraca foi para surpreender aqueles já diziam que o Outono ainda não tinha feito uma aparição...mesmo assim não será para durar muito mais esta instabilidade ligeira...

Já acumulados *0,2mm*, com *20,9ºC* e *70%* de humidade...cão caindo umas pingas timidamente...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2011 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Neste momento por penafiel relato chuviscos ocasionais e vento calmo.
Por Paços de Ferreira acumulei até ao momento *1,0 mm de precipitação*. A temperatura está agradável...

Dados atuais:






P.S.: como de costume, no wunderground basta falhar uma única actualização dos valores para o sistema deles assumir os tradicionais *-73,3ºC de ponto de orvalho*...


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2011 às 18:27)

por cá acumulei 0.5 mm. hoje está um dia terrível abafado foi um dia com mais sensação de calor deste verão


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2011 às 20:26)

Boa Noite! 

Dia quente em relação aos últimos dias.
Em Canidelo, a máxima foi de 26.7ºC

Por agora, céu limpo e vento nulo.
*21.6ºC* e *63%* de HR.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2011 às 22:38)

Boas noites, 

depois da chuva da madrugada, o dia continuou abafado, céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade durante a tarde...

*Actual
*
temp: 20.7 ºc ( máxima *26.6 ºc* )

Vento nulo

Pressão: 1020.1 hpa

Humidade: 76 %

Precipitação: *0.8 mm*


Céu com algumas nuvens médias..


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2011 às 22:52)

Boa noite

O dia foi marcado pela precipitação no final da madrugada\princípio da manhã.
depois de horas de céu encoberto finalmente o céu apresentou-se com abertas na parte final da tarde.
Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado (nebulosidade alta + neblina) e o vento é fraco.

Dados atuais e extremos:


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Set 2011 às 23:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> O dia foi marcado pela precipitação no final da madrugada\princípio da manhã.
> depois de horas de céu encoberto finalmente o céu apresentou-se com abertas na parte final da tarde.
> ...



O valor minimo do ponto de orvalho -73.3C


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Set 2011 às 23:26)

Por cá acumulou 0.3mm
Max 28.9C e min 18.4C


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2011 às 01:55)

Extremos do dia 28.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.7ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 19.1ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *22.3ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *88%*
Humidade Mínima: *39%*

Humidade Média Composta: *60%*


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2011 às 11:13)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17.1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NE.
*26.2ºC* e *41%* HR.


----------



## CptRena (29 Set 2011 às 11:39)

O Verão está aí. Céu pouco nublado ou limpo vento fraco de E/SE, ligaram o forno no litoral.

AVEIROSUL:

T=27.8ºC
HR=46%
Vento:SE@8km/h

PS: A estação mais próxima daqui no wunderground está offline por isso usei os dados de AVEIROSUL


----------



## stormiday (29 Set 2011 às 11:41)

CptRena disse:


> O Verão está aí. Céu pouco nublado ou limpo vento fraco de E/SE, ligaram o forno no litoral.
> 
> AVEIROSUL:
> 
> ...



A de Fermentelos está online mas, de facto, a de Aradas é mais perto


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2011 às 11:50)

stormiday disse:


> A de Fermentelos está online mas, de facto, a de Aradas é mais perto



Eu utilizo muitas vezes a estação de Aradas, para dizer o tempo em Aveiro. Fica mais perto de minha casa.

--

A máxima do dia foi de 26.5ºC.

Mas como o vento já rodou para NO, a temperatura desce abruptamente e a humidade sobe.

Às 11h20: 26.5ºC e 41% HR
Às 11h50: 22.5ºC e 61% HR


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Set 2011 às 14:53)

Mas que rico dia de Verão que hoje está...mínima de *16,9ºC*...no entanto foi aquecendo e a máxima deverá ficar-se nos *27,1ºC*...

Sigo com *26,8ºC* e *40%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2011 às 18:15)

Boas tardes, 

continua este calor  hoje já com menos nebulosidade, que apareceu em especial durante a manhã... máxima *28.7 ºc* ( máxima deste mês de Setembro até ao momento) ( mínima *16.7 ºc* )

*Actual*

temp: 25.6 ºc 

Vento W: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.4 hpa

Humidade: 44%

Muita nebulosidade média começa a entrar a Oeste...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Set 2011 às 18:39)

Compartilho a situação já relatada pelo Snifa, nebulosidade média/alta a entrar de oeste...
Ainda bastante quente a esta hora, actuais *24,9ºC* e *48%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2011 às 22:46)

Boa Noite! 

Dia passado em Aveiro, que se prolongará por mais algum tempo. Foi mais um dia quente deste Verão prolongado. A estação de AveiroSul segue com *20,7ºC*, depois de se ter registado uma máxima de 30,7ºC. 
Na Universidade de Aveiro, a estação do IM, deverá ter chegado aos 30ºC.


--

Já por Canidelo, a máxima foi de 27.7ºC, igual a máxima registada no dia 14.

Sigo com *20,5ºC* com vento nulo e a humidade nos *64%*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2011 às 23:07)

filipe cunha disse:


> O valor minimo do ponto de orvalho *-73.3C*



Um orvalho fresquíssimo...
O wunderground é assim; basta uma única atualização dos valores não entrar para ele assumir os -73,3ºC de ponto de orvalho. Paciência...

---------------------

Hoje o dia foi bem quente, muito embora eu não o tenha sentido na pele devido ao trabalhinho; nem cheirei o astro-rei!
Agora pela noite mantêm-se o céu limpo e o vento fraco.
Por este andar, isto vai cansar o pessoal de postar aqui: o verão vai looooooooooongo!

Dados atuais e extremos:






P.S.: valor corrigido da Tmáx é de *32,3ºC*; o wunderground não assumiu este extremo - o intervalo de envio de dados é de 1 minuto


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2011 às 23:42)

A temperatura em Canidelo, tem vindo a subir. Neste momento, sigo com *21,2ºC* e *54%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (30 Set 2011 às 08:48)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 18,5ºC

Sigo com *19,7ºC* e *65%* HR.

--

Por Aveiro, céu pouco nublado e um cheirinho caracteristico de Cacia, porque o vento esta de NE.


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2011 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Muitas nuvens altas a esconder o sol e 19,3º, num ambiente abafado.


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2011 às 14:40)

Por Rio Tinto continua abafado, estão 27,8º, vento fraco, algumas nuvens altas.

  E parece ser para continuar...


----------



## João Soares (30 Set 2011 às 20:35)

Boa Noite! 

Que noite de ananases. 
*24.1ºC* e *41%* HR


----------



## ciclonico (30 Set 2011 às 21:12)

Isto faz lembrar o outono de 1985. O tempo verdadeiro de outono/inverno só chegou no dia 3 de Novembro nesse ano.


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2011 às 21:14)

Bem, esta noite bate aos pontos qualquer noite de Verão. Vento nulo e 24,2º, que mais querem?


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2011 às 21:53)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente e abafado, com bastante nebulosidade média e alta ( máxima *27.4 ºc* ) ( mínima *17.2ºc* )

*Neste momento 
*

Temp: 23.4 ºc 

Vento nulo

Humidade: 48%

Pressão: 1017.2 hpa

noite tropical de autêntico Verão...atmosfera calma...


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2011 às 00:10)

Extremos do dia 30.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.5ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 18.2ºC

Temperatura Média composta: *22.3ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *86%*
Humidade Mínima: *38%*

Humidade Média Composta: *54%*


----------

